Ask HN: What´s your favorite JVM Language? - tetristetris
======
zmmmmm
Groovy, because it seems to have so much flexibility in what you can do with
it. Its' the true "scala" to me in the sense that I can write single line bash
scripts with it, but I can also write full fledged complex applications and
high performance code that gets close enough to performance with Java and even
C++ for most of my use cases. I can switch seamlessly between any level of
static / dynamic typing to achieve whatever I want from among these different
applications, and I can even do it after the fact.

------
croo
Kotlin. Learning curve is gentle, reduced boilerplate, aggressive null
handling, first class language support in IDEA and interoperability with Java
codebase.

~~~
w4tson
Kotlin for me too. It’s like the pinched the cool bits from other languages to
boost java. Plus the power of java ecosystem. The tooling is amazing because
obviously it’s Jetbrains’ baby. Gradle are on board as are the android team.
Spring boot lot are going for it. It stands a good chance of getting a lot
more mindshare than it has currently

------
mindcrime
Groovy.

Because it's "java like" enough that all of my years of experience using Java
still pay dividends, but yet it knocks off most of the warts Java has (writing
getters and setters, for example), while adding cool stuff like dynamic
typing, closures, currying, map literals, string interpolation, tons of handy
convenience methods, etc.

~~~
vorg
> adding cool stuff like dynamic typing, closures [to Java]

Both dynamic-style inferred typing and closure-like lambdas have been added to
Java since Apache Groovy was first released. Groovy's business case has become
less compelling as a result.

~~~
mindcrime
_Groovy 's business case has become less compelling as a result._

By a small margin, yes. Personally, I still find Groovy far more compelling
than plain Java, especially when I'm using Grails for "web stuff". For pure
backend REST services, I do sometimes go with plain Java and Spring Boot. As
the old saying goes "use the right tool for the job". Hell, I'd use COBOL if
there was a compelling reason. :-)

------
LetMeIn22
Java

------
kevinherron
Kotlin!

